# Karcher HD 5/11 C thoughts???



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Folks.

My Jet wash of 15 years has packed up, very sad day. 
It was a commercial type similar to the Kranzle K10.

I was thinking of buying this as its a good price.
Any one had any experience of this model?

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=127489

Monies a little tight or I would just go for a Kranzle K10


----------



## Ritchi (Jan 11, 2011)

ianking said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> My Jet wash of 15 years has packed up, very sad day.
> It was a commercial type similar to the Kranzle K10.
> ...


Ive got one of these myself. Cant fault it other than its quite heavy. My snow foam gun works a treat with it :thumb:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Ritchi
Is it physically quite a large machine then


----------



## Ritchi (Jan 11, 2011)

Not really large. Its compact and you can tuck away the handle to make it easier to store. Id say its heavy due to the fact its well made! If your chucking it in and out of your van every hour you would notice but for simply wheeling around your drive/workshop theres no issue.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a 6/13C and had it for a few years. Not missed a beat and superb machine, I know it's not the same model but it's from the same range and same sort of build quality.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

They are a great pressure washer. So impressed with mine I've bought 3 more for family.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

As said by Rundie, I've also got a 6/13 which is a faultless piece of kit and the 5/11 is of the same family so rest assured you will be buying a properly durable machine.

Yes they aren't light like the 'K' series (which are poop) your buying a very well made, heavy duty PW....


Oh and by the way "WHAT A DEAL" very good price on that

GET IT!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I found a new HD 5/11C for the bargain price of £128 a few years ago on a Garden website. I didn't think the on-line transaction would go through but it did! :doublesho

However, it's Karcher's entry level Commercial machine and is a lot better built than the consumer machines.  It's not a big machine but it is heavy for its size and a good indication of the quality components used in its manufacture.

Unfortunately I didn't keep it long enough but even at the price you've linked to I would say it's a worthwhile buy. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

OK you have all persuaded me, I will get it bought.
Thanks for the help


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Just ordered it from here as it was in stock with these guys and free overnight delivery. 
Spoke to their man on the phone and he was very helpfull so they got my business. 
Looking forward to using it this weekend.

http://www.powertoolbiz.co.uk/Homep...nal-Pressure-Cleaner-(HD511C)-4293-30966.html


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Yes I have 5/11 c and tbh cant fault it. Thats a cheap price I paid alot more a year ago!


----------

